# (solved) update mal wieder am ENDE

## artbody

Nur eines von mehreren welche nicht mehr gehen

dev-python/PyQt5-5.5.1

pyQT hängt   :Crying or Very sad:   :Embarassed:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

und und usw

 Ich versteh es grad echt nicht mehr entweder bin ich nach 10 Jahren Gentoo zu blöd geworden 

ODER irgendwas ist völlig daneben gegangen ... hab dieses Gentoo erst vor ein paar monaten aufgesetzt und nun alle 2 Wochen ein Update 

seit ca 1 Woche hängt das ganze sich selbst von einem Error in den nächsten

```
FAILED: /usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -D_GNU_SOURCE -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D__STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -Ilib/Transforms/Scalar -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/lib/Transforms/Scalar -Iinclude -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/include  -DNDEBUG -O2 -pipe  -fPIC -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wwrite-strings -Wcast-qual -Wno-missing-field-initializers -pedantic -Wno-long-long -Wno-maybe-uninitialized -Wno-comment -Werror=date-time -std=c++11 -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -fPIC -MMD -MT lib/Transforms/Scalar/CMakeFiles/LLVMScalarOpts.dir/Scalarizer.cpp.o -MF lib/Transforms/Scalar/CMakeFiles/LLVMScalarOpts.dir/Scalarizer.cpp.o.d -o lib/Transforms/Scalar/CMakeFiles/LLVMScalarOpts.dir/Scalarizer.cpp.o -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/lib/Transforms/Scalar/Scalarizer.cpp

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/string:52:0,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/random:40,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/bits/stl_algo.h:66,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/algorithm:62,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/include/llvm/ADT/STLExtras.h:21,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src/lib/Transforms/Scalar/Scalarizer.cpp:17:

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/bits/basic_string.h:530:56: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault

       basic_string(initializer_list<_CharT> __l, const _Alloc& __a = _Alloc());

                                                        ^

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <https://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  115:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5050:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3157:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3388:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3092:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3090:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  668:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3151:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3600:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1261:  Called _cmake_execute_optionally 'src_compile'

 *   environment, line  389:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1561:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1276:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  445:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3/work/llvm-3.7.1.src'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3, Log file:

```

```
emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo

> '

Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     4053688 total,   1786132 free

KiB Swap:    8191996 total,   7627892 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 06 Dec 2016 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.5.2-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.6/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--autounmask-write"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extraengine fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng mod modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nvidia odbc ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png policykit ppds qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling socache_shmcb suexec status unixd unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de,en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml -python -test" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon"

```

vieleicht seh ich auch blos mal wieder den Baum nicht vor lauter Bäumen

----------

## artbody

ok heute nochmals

```
emerge --sync

 emerge  --keep-going -avuDN  world

```

und alles lief einfach durch ohne jeglichen Fehler   :Question:   :Laughing: 

----------

## msst

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.9.3/include/g++-v4/bits/basic_string.h:530:56: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault 

 

Seg fault beim Compiler sieht nach nem echten Problem aus. Speicherbank defekt? Memtest 24h laufen lassen zum Testen. Sonst ein Hardware Problem?

Diese Art Fehler ist definitiv nix Normales!

----------

## artbody

Memtest 

Ja da ist die 2te Bank mit einem Defekt drin 

Ok

Problemlösung :

Bestellung die woche noch da   :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1866 Kit, Arbeitsspeicher ( 1)

FX-8350, Prozessor ( 1)

GeForce GT 710, Grafikkarte ( 1)

M5A99X EVO R2.0, Mainboard ( 1)

----------

## msst

Bei Segfaults sind irgendwie häufig die Speicherbänke das problem...

Hatte ich auch schon mal.

----------

